# Cheap Private Car Opportunity.



## Seaboard92 (Sep 2, 2018)

In this subject I'm going to post all of the ferry and position moves that are accepting passengers. Often times these moves are fairly cheap and allow you to get the experience of a private car for sometimes the same price as Amtrak for a better experience.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 2, 2018)

9/10: One Way NYP-ALB aboard the New York Central 38, and Braddock Inn on Train No. 49

Cost:$100 cash day of departure

Reservations: [email protected]

Food: Not provided, you are welcome to bring your own however.

Depart 3:40 PM

Arrive: 6:20 PM

Available return times: 7:15 PM

Note: the current sleeper price on this train is $105 so save money go via PV.


----------



## railiner (Sep 2, 2018)

Thanks for posting this, and any other moves....I would be interested in any "rare mileage" moves that I haven't been on, if you ever get any of those...thanks...


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 2, 2018)

I'll post whatever I find. When I have some time I have a few other moves to post as well.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 2, 2018)

9/11: One Way TOL-CHI aboard the New York Central 38, and Braddock Inn on Train No. 49

Cost:$100 cash day of departure

Reservations: [email protected]

Food: Not provided, you are welcome to bring your own however.

Depart 6:15 AM Eastern

Arrive: 9:50 AM Central

Available return times: 6:40 PM CT and 9:30 PM CT

Return cost:$43

Note: the current sleeper price on this train is $250 so save money go via PV.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 2, 2018)

Car: Hollywood Beach

9/24: STL-CHI train No. 304

9/25: CHI-DEN Train No. 5

9/29: DEN-CHI Train No. 6

10/1: CHI-STL Train not specified

Cost:$2,500 for all legs

Reservations: [email protected]

Food: Included

Note: The current Amtrak ticket price for this route is $999 in business and sleeper. This also includes all nights on the car in Denver so not a bad deal.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 2, 2018)

Car:Stampede Pass

9/18: One Way CHI-MSP on train No. 7/27

Cost: $349

9/24: One Way MSP-CHI on train No. 8/28

Cost: $349

Round trip cost: $629

Reservations: PAXX rail

Food: Provided

Westbound

Depart 3:15 PM

Arrive: 11:00 PM

Available return times: next day

Eastbound

Depart:9:00 AM

Arrive: 5:45 PM

Return:next day


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 2, 2018)

The words "cheap", "private", and "car" generally don't go together in the same sentence (unless it is, "I'm too cheap to take a private car!"), but these look to be some prime opportunities. Thanks for sharing them here.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 2, 2018)

There is another cheap way to enjoy them work on them. As owning is not a way to keep it cheap.


----------



## RSG (Sep 2, 2018)

Owning all types of stuff is not a way to experience it/them cheap(ly)!


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 3, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> There is another cheap way to enjoy them work on them. As owning is not a way to keep it cheap.


True enough; I've volunteered as a car host for the Galveston Railroad Museum on their annual "hurricane evacuation rehearsal" excursion.


----------



## AGM.12 (Sep 3, 2018)

I was under the impression that Amtrak was not allowing private cars on their trains. Has there been a change?


----------



## CCC1007 (Sep 3, 2018)

AGM.12 said:


> I was under the impression that Amtrak was not allowing private cars on their trains. Has there been a change?


While there was a rule change, there hasn’t been an outright ban.


----------



## NorthShore (Sep 4, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> Car:Stampede Pass
> 
> 9/18: One Way CHI-MSP on train No. 7/27
> 
> ...


Are these times accurate? The departures look to be an hour later than typical Empire Builder service.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 4, 2018)

Could be track work. But I honestly went with what the PV owner is reporting.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 5, 2018)

The first two entries now has a poster.


----------



## trainman74 (Sep 5, 2018)

Arrgh - should either be "$100" or "100 Dollar," not both.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 5, 2018)

trainman74 said:


> Arrgh - should either be "$100" or "100 Dollar," not both.


I know. Life is just so hard.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 16, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> ImageUploadedByAmtrak Forum1536125221.864011.jpg
> 
> The first two entries now has a poster.


How'd it go?


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 16, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Seaboard92 said:
> 
> 
> > ImageUploadedByAmtrak Forum1536125221.864011.jpg
> ...


One person from NYP-ALB. No one on the second. Paid for a few days food.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 16, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > Seaboard92 said:
> ...


Hm. Were you hoping for more people than that?


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 16, 2018)

I was hoping for a sell out.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 16, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> I was hoping for a sell out.


Sorry man. Do you plan on running them again anytime soon?


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm on the car right now on the Joliet rocket. We're sold out the next two weekends to Montreal.


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 16, 2018)

Just favorited this post. I’ll keep an eye out for future trips. Once did a positioning move on the caritas from Chicago to nyp back in the 90s.


----------



## railiner (Sep 16, 2018)

Steve4031 said:


> Just favorited this post. I’ll keep an eye out for future trips. Once did a positioning move on the caritas from Chicago to nyp back in the 90s.


Thanks to the generosity of Clark Johnson, then owner; myself and some friends got the opportunity to ride the Caritas from Limon to Denver in the '80's. A short, but sweet ride over rare mileage...


----------



## Agent (Sep 26, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> Car: Hollywood Beach
> 
> 9/24: STL-CHI train No. 304
> 
> ...


Looked like _Hollywood Beach_ was on the end of Amtrak #5(25) running a couple hours late last night at Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 26, 2018)

Hollywood Beach is a beautiful car on the inside. I could definitely recommend anyone to charter it. I don't know the new owner but it's a remarkable car. It's not one of a kind however.

The Seaboard received three Sun Lounge cars for the Silver Meteor. One was scrapped after a fire gutted it by Amtrak. The other one I believe Palm Beach was the name survived and was last seen at Gateway Railcar a decade ago. Hollywood is now stored at Gateway between runs.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 26, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> Hollywood Beach is a beautiful car on the inside. I could definitely recommend anyone to charter it. I don't know the new owner but it's a remarkable car. It's not one of a kind however.
> 
> The Seaboard received three Sun Lounge cars for the Silver Meteor. One was scrapped after a fire gutted it by Amtrak. The other one I believe Palm Beach was the name survived and was last seen at Gateway Railcar a decade ago. Hollywood is now stored at Gateway between runs.


This is the car we're talking about, right?


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 26, 2018)

Yes


----------



## railiner (Sep 26, 2018)

I used to drool over that car, whenever my family sent Grandpa off to Florida for the winter, in the mid-fifties, from Pennsylvania Station, New York. I can still 'sense it', in my mind's eye, gleaming on the platform, with steam wafting up around it....


----------



## Agent (Sep 30, 2018)

_Hollywood Beach_ is continuing its journey now heading east on Amtrak #6(28).


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 3, 2018)

railiner said:


> I used to drool over that car, whenever my family sent Grandpa off to Florida for the winter, in the mid-fifties, from Pennsylvania Station, New York. I can still 'sense it', in my mind's eye, gleaming on the platform, with steam wafting up around it....


If you want to ride it I can keep my eyes pealed for it. Opportunities arise on a regular basis.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Dec 19, 2018)

Two different trips from Charlotte, NC to Washington, DC for the cherry blossoms. See the link for details. I'm on crew for this one which is my bias.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Dec 19, 2018)

The Dearing is making several trips this year from Savannah, GA to Washington, DC. Trips depart on 3/31, 4/12, and 7/2. 

The cheapest rooms available are $800 per person for staying on board. For staying in a hotel makes it $1,300 double occupancy. 

Other that the Dearing and the CP RHS nothing new to report. 

I should have another here in a few days.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jan 5, 2019)

Braddock Inn and NYC 38 are going to Washington, DC. And if you ride I'm staffing both cars. So I'll be there.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jan 5, 2019)

Next trip to announce. 

Braddock Inn and NYC 38 going from Washington, DC to Williamsburg, VA on March 30th. 

This trip however is not being run by the CP Huntington RHS like the Cherry Blossom. This one is my own trip. So if there are questions I will happily answer them in PM as I'm only posting the announcement here. 

http://www.atlanticrailtours.com/


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 6, 2019)

Seaboard92 said:


> Next trip to announce.
> 
> Braddock Inn and NYC 38 going from Washington, DC to Williamsburg, VA on March 30th.
> 
> ...


This is round-trip?


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jan 6, 2019)

Yes it is.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Mar 2, 2019)

Any trip with the Braddock Inn and NYC 38 is cancelled due to the financial collapse of the CP Huntington organization.


----------



## 41bridge (Mar 8, 2019)

So the Tidewater Limited is kaput? Too bad as it was in my price range as opposed to the above $1000 trips.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Mar 8, 2019)

Tidewater is kaput.


----------



## 41bridge (Mar 8, 2019)

Anderson is the gift that keeps on giving. His actions caused the possible demise of the Huntington group. Please post any other reasonably priced trips if such things exist. Sorry about the Tidewater. Had just about decided on it.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 8, 2019)

41bridge said:


> Anderson is the gift that keeps on giving. His actions caused the possible demise of the Huntington group. Please post any other reasonably priced trips if such things exist. Sorry about the Tidewater. Had just about decided on it.


That's why we say "Ride 'em while you can!" 

I missed out on Iowa Pacifics operation of the Hoosier State and their PV offering on the  City of New Orleans by procastinating.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm more than happy to keep posting things as I find them. If new River train comes back in any form this year I strongly recommend riding it. 

I'm sure I'll be offering a PV trip of my own sometime this year. Can't tell you when or where because I'm busy exploring a polar express operation in Central Europe. 

Never procrastinate in this industry because things are here today and gone tomorrow.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Mar 8, 2019)

Polar express I have heard is a high price event.  Something like 50% gross to the brand.  Is this correct?  Iowa Pacific wrote there own X-mas story just to avoid that price.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Mar 8, 2019)

I wouldn't know I'm not involved with that end of it. I'm just the railroad and language liaison. So my client is the one working with them. I do have their requirements for franchise.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Mar 29, 2019)

Well here are a few more trips that we're just posted. 

Hollywood Beach (Two Trips): the former Seaboard Airline Sunlounge. 

Illinois Traveler (6/7-6/9) Saint Louis-Chicago-Carbondale (Same Day Turn)-Chicago-Saint Louis. And the prices are fairly cheap for the day seats.

More Information: http://www.aaprco.com/travel-opportunities/hollywood-beach-illinois-traveler/

AAPRCO Convention Trip (9/14-9/22): Saint Louis-Chicago-Albuquerque-Chicago-Saint Louis. Price: $3,250. 

More Information: http://www.aaprco.com/travel-opportunities/hollywood-beach-aaprco-convention/


Moonlight Dome-Birch Grove
Former B&O Dome Sleeper Lounge, and former Southern Pacific 10/6 Sleeper running with a professional chef. 

AAPRCO Convention Special: (9/8-9/21) Chicago-Seattle-Los Angeles-Albuquerque-Chicago. 

More Information: http://www.cincinnatirailway.com/cincinnati-railway-goes-west-september-2019/


NumTrain/Anthrotracks: July 4-8. New York-Pittsburgh-New York
This one is a charter I've been contracted to operate. Cars scheduled to appear Pacific Home (10/6 Anthrotracks), Pacific Union (10/6 Anthrotracks), Mount Vernon (Crew Car and NumTrain), Birken (Bar Car open seating for both groups), Passaic River (Lounge Car NumTrain). 
Both charters are operating together with the same crew, menus, and amenities. Tickets start at $250 for NumTrain, $1,700 for Anthrotracks. 

More Information NumTrain: https://sites.google.com/view/numtrain/home?authuser=0
More Information Anthrotracks: https://anthrotracks.com


----------

